# HD Local Launches 5-6-09



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Local launches for this week:

*Rockford, Ill *- WTVO, WIFR, WQRF
*Sioux Falls, SD *- KDLT, KELO, KTTW
*Anchorage, AK *- KTVA, KAKM
*Butte-Bozeman, MT *- KXLF, KTVM
*Ft. Smith-Fayetteville, AR *- KHBS, KFSM, KNWA, KFTA


----------



## razorbackfan (Aug 18, 2002)

WOO HOO! Finally northwest Arkansas!

NOT North Carolina.


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> Local launches for this week:
> 
> Ft. Smith-Fayetteville, NC - KHBS, KFSM, KNWA, KFTA


That's Ft. Smith-Fayetteville, *AR*

Good news for all - Fort Smith/Fayetteville served by both DirecTV and Dish Network!


----------



## dogs31 (Feb 27, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> Local launches for this week:
> 
> Rockford, Ill - WTVO, WIFR, WQRF
> Sioux Falls, SD - KDLT, KELO, KTTW
> ...


You forgot Chico- Redding CA KCVU, KNVN, KHSL, KRCR


----------



## springdale_sam (Jan 14, 2006)

That's some good news Ft.Smith Fayetteville locals.


----------



## redsalmon (Oct 16, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> Local launches for this week:
> 
> Rockford, Ill - WTVO, WIFR, WQRF
> Sioux Falls, SD - KDLT, KELO, KTTW
> ...


Anchorage AK -KTVA AND KAKM are already live on dish in HD on 110. Probably the duplicates that were uplinked to 129 last week.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

krock918316 said:


> That's Ft. Smith-Fayetteville, *AR*
> 
> Good news for all - Fort Smith/Fayetteville served by both DirecTV and Dish Network!


Sorry about that. Fixed.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Mozeman Bozeman. What's the dif.


----------



## 459707 (Aug 15, 2007)

....and yet the HD locals they do provide still don't cover the whole area they should because of the spotbeams. For example the Wilkes-Barre/Scranton, PA area. (click the link to learn more)


----------



## FogCutter (Nov 6, 2006)

Ft Smith yippeee!

Ft Wayne can't be far behind, can it?
let me check, nope, nothing yet.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

Christ, still nothing for the Southern Illinois/Western Kentucky/Southeastern Missouri region.


----------



## voless (Aug 14, 2006)

Anybody know what happen to Minot, ND HD Locals, they were set to launch on the 6th and now nothing.


----------



## RLMesq (Mar 9, 2003)

dogs31 said:


> You forgot Chico- Redding CA KCVU, KNVN, KHSL, KRCR


All four are now up. Unfortunately, KIXE (PBS Ch. 9) is still only SD.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

NO PBS channels (at least very,very few) are carried in HD by Dish.


----------

